# Opinions?



## photographerfrankie (Jun 11, 2017)

Went out shooting the other day up a nearby hill, and was wondering what you thought of the attached shot. It's only lightly edited in LR. [emoji16]





Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Shafty (Jun 11, 2017)

Too warm and to much noise for liking. Although the noise could be the bokeh.
What I like is the way you captured the water droplets on the leafs and how you use the right amount of space above the flower.


----------



## photographerfrankie (Jun 11, 2017)

Shafty said:


> Too warm and to much noise for liking. Although the noise could be the bokeh.
> What I like is the way you captured the water droplets on the leafs and how you use the right amount of space above the flower.



Thanks for your reply! I'll consider what you've said. It's nice to know people look at my stuff as I'm very new to this forum! Thanks again! [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Shafty (Jun 11, 2017)

Shafty said:


> Too warm and to much noise for liking. Although the noise could be the bokeh





photographerfrankie said:


> Shafty said:
> 
> 
> > Too warm and to much noise for liking. Although the noise could be the bokeh.
> ...


I'm new too, its great to get other peoples opinion on photos that you have taken and from my experince so far this community has been great with new people and their photos


----------



## photographerfrankie (Jun 11, 2017)

Shafty said:


> Shafty said:
> 
> 
> > Too warm and to much noise for liking. Although the noise could be the bokeh
> ...



I agree [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 12, 2017)

Since I don't know what your artistic intent was, it's hard to provide any real advice.  That being said, the fact that it isn't obvious what your artistic intent was is sort of a problem.  If your subject is the flower, then you would be better served by simplifying the image.  In other words, don't show so much of the distracting background.  Isolating the flower against a background of just colors will make the flower stand out (there are several ways you could do that).  You might try finding some photographer's work that you really enjoy - something that speaks to your heart - and pull their images apart.  Ask yourself, "What do they do that I really like? and Why does this image get me excited?"  Then attempt to create those conditions in your pieces.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 12, 2017)

See you just joined, so first of all welcome!!! You'll find this is a great place to learn.

I'm assuming the flower is your intended focal point. If so, then the most glaring thing is the amount of real estate surrounding the flower that adds nothing but distraction to the image. Especially the OF stalk on the right of the flower. As the previous poster said "SIMPLIFY". 

Think about the leaves and stalks surrounding the flower, can you use them as leading lines into the flower.  Can you view your focal point from a different angle? Think about your colors, and how they relate to what you want to portray. How you use color in an image is as important as the composition Color Harmonies: complementary, analogous, triadic color schemes

Lastly, exposure. Your sky is totally blown, and the flowers grass almost a full stop overexposed (which may have been because of the sky). If you're shooting on full automatic then you need to study up on manual. High contrast/bright differences in light can throw your camera off.  Camera Exposure: Aperture, ISO & Shutter Speed   Also as mentioned the white balance is a little warm, and the noise (from high ISO) is noticeable, again these are things you need to read up on. Understanding White Balance

You don't have your profile marked either way as to if it's ok to edit, so I'm hesitant to post this clip, but it serves as a way of showing you what I mean by the above suggestions.


----------



## OldManJim (Jun 16, 2017)

I agree with Smoke665. His clip is a much stronger photograph. That said, you've got a good start - keep at it. I've been capturing images for many years and soon, I hope to have figured out a few things. For every good image you get, there will be tons of culls. For every great image - even more. It's the pursuit of that great image that keeps most of us going.


----------



## ßerto (Jun 18, 2017)

I am thinking this is a Wild orchid...
very interesting for a botanic point of view.


----------

